# Fedor CBS Hype



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

> CBS and Strikeforce just released another Fedor Emelianenko promo video. It's another solid production but it is a bit contradictory. The video paints Brett "The Grim" Rogers as a "Rocky" story who was changing tires at Sam's Club less than a year ago. A minute later analyst Frank Shamrock describes The Grim as the No. 2 heavyweight in the world (2:00 mark). Huh?
> 
> Rogers definitely deserves the shot after his dismantling of Andrei Arlovski but even Shamrock can't believe the big guy is the second best big man in the world. Fedor and Rogers bang heads on Nov. 7.



http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-hype-Shamrock-says-Rogers-is-?urn=mma,197147

I dont know how to put the video up. 
:confused03:


----------



## MMA Poser (Sep 30, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-hype-Shamrock-says-Rogers-is-?urn=mma,197147
> 
> I dont know how to put the video up.
> :confused03:


Like this


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Once again, Strikeforce is fighting an uphill battle trying to promote Fedor right now. Contrary to what this promo said, Fedor is far from the biggest name in mma. Couture, Lesnar, Ortiz, Liddell, Griffin, Kimbo, etc. just to name a few who have a lot more drawing power. Maybe they can convince people that have never followed mma that he is the biggest name, but that is going to be hard to do with zero fight footage to show. He is not a physically impressive human being to look at. Big dudes sell tickets (see brock lesnar). He doesnt really speak english. He has the personality of a cardboard box. If Fedor somehow manages to lose this fight, then Strikeforce will have just wasted a huge amount of money a fighter that wont be able to draw any fans apart from the die hards like most of us on the message boards are. If he can put together a couple of impressive wins and give them some good highlight reel footage then maybe he will turn into a huge start, but at this point they are taking a huge risk by placing a lot of there hopes and dreams in the Fedor bucket. Dont get me wrong, im a Fedor fan and you can deny they they guy is one of the top two fighters on the planet. Im just trying to take an objective look at his current situation with Strikeforce.


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

You are 100 percent right here Joshua, Exactly what I was thinking put on down on paper, Big Fedor fan, but if he puts rodgers down as fast as he did Lindland, Arlovski, and Silvia it will not be a spectacle and still nobody except the Forum guys will know him


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Who was the speaker in that video? His voice is annoying. Oh and to suggest that Brett Rogers is the #2 in the world is hilarious. Yes I know it is hype, but still hilarious.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

If Grim wins, would that actually be better for SF? If big dudes sell tickets....well Grim is a big mo-fo who loves doing interviews and can relate very well to most of the casual MMA fans.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

**** they wont let us canadians view it, got any other links?


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

Rogers is a major player in the heavyweight ranks of MMA? whaaat where they smokeing im know its promotion you make all your guys sound like gods but ....come on here people. They need to promote the CARD though not just this fight the card is pretty freaking good


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Still yet to see a commercial for it.

Plus, I thought Seth was Rocky.

Got my tickets already.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Promoting Rodgers as the second best HW in MMA just set the sport back almost as far as EXC promoting Kimbo as one of the best fighters in the world. Aweful. CBS should feel bad for doing that.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

You can hardly blame CBS for doing it though.

UFC do similar things all the time they can hype up ANYONE to be considered a contender or top fighter.

The Brett Rogers statement is obviously incorrect but its just promoting. 

I wouldn't say it sets the sport back at all, if some casual fans tune in and do a bit of research afterwards they will realize that the UFC is the premier organisation very quickly. 

Almost anything that gains fans and attention to the sport should be considered a good thing, excluding the way Kimbo was hyped by Elitexc that was terrible.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't get the Rogers hate. He's ranked top 10 by most people's rankings, as well as "official" rankings, generally around the 6-7 mark by most. He's a solid HW fighter who is definitely top 10. He's not #2, that's for damn sure, but calling the #6(ish) ranked HW in the world #2 to hype a fight isn't exactly "terrible" or anything. It isn't correct, but it also isn't terrible. The UFC does the same thing for many fighters.

As for the video itself.. you can really see the difference in production quality between the UFC and Strikeforce.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

MaZZacare said:


> Rogers is a major player in the heavyweight ranks of MMA? whaaat where they smokeing im know its promotion you make all your guys sound like gods but ....come on here people. They need to promote the CARD though not just this fight the card is pretty freaking good


He has a similar record to that of Carwin, who *was fighting for the UFC HW belt. Both have a good list of wins, with one or two wins over notable fighters.

This always happens, a respectable fighter will compete outside the UFC and will never get the credit they deserve. You can't downplay what Brett has done so far and so early in his career. You only show your own ignorance and biased love for the UFC in doing so.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Couture, Lesnar, Ortiz, Liddell, Griffin, Kimbo, etc. just to name a few who have a lot more drawing power.


Couture does not draw more people than fedor. Not anymore. I'm sorry....as many times as he's lost in a row. I love Couture, but he's lost his drawing power.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limitufc said:


> Couture does not draw more people than fedor. Not anymore. I'm sorry....as many times as he's lost in a row. I love Couture, but he's lost his drawing power.


Thats the exact reason why the next event is free lol


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fedor's gonna walk this I think, I'm interested to see how things go though, hopefully it lasts a few rounds.


----------

